# Homemade tree shear ideas?



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Anyone on the board ever made a homemade tree shear to go on the front end loader of the tractor? I know there's some heavy guage (often hardened) steel that goes into a manufactured one, but I just can't see spending that much money for a gadget. 

Got any ideas?


----------



## Sawmill Jim (Dec 5, 2008)

How big of a tree ??? What kind of tree??? Takes lots of hydrologic pressure


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

I'm thinking oak trees up to 8" in diameter. I like leaving the bigger ones. Just planning on thinning out the dense stands to make a little room for sunlight to get in and produce some grass. 
I seen a guy demonstrate a pincher type tree shear on the front of a skidsteer last month that was shearing oaks and a lot of other types of trees up to 14" and had a stump killer spray rig mounted to it. It was pretty slick. Snip, Spray, and move on. He said the stump killer worked best if it was applied within 30 minutes of pinching the tree so it traveled down into the ground with the sap that is made after the shear. 

If I had to, I'd mount an external or PTO driven hydraulic pump on the tractor so I didn't rob too much hydraulic pressure from the tractor.


----------



## Old Vet (Oct 15, 2006)

Lets see? you want to sheer a tree on the front end loader? It can be done but I don't think the front end loader will hold it long enough to get it layed down unless it will be one of the larger front end loaders. Most all of the new tractiors have enough hydrolicts to operate one but the weight is the bigiest thing. Do not hold a tree and shear it of let it fall instead of holding that is the way that a skid steer would do. Pinch it off and let it fall do not be where it will fall.


----------



## FlatlinesUp (Sep 7, 2009)

IMHO unless you are deforresting a LOT of trees, use a chainsaw (w/proper safety gear).
Leave the tractor for draggin out the firewood.


----------



## agmantoo (May 23, 2003)

Just last Tuesday I saw a blade similar to that on a Feller/buncher mounted to a skid steer. It was a commercial unit but no name was visible. Here is a site that has a device to shear limbs. It would be rather easy to replicate. I also have an interest in having an adapter that will mount to a skidsteer to remove trash trees.
[ame]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VKbpbsKt2Dw[/ame]


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

Another option would be a saw designed with an orbital motor hydraulic drive. One could build one to go on a loader, or possibly build one on a 3 Pt. Hitch workframe??
Here are some examples of tree saws:
http://www.treeshears.com/qwiksaw-fixed/default.htm
http://www.wikco.com/treesaw.html


----------



## Blu3duk (Jun 2, 2002)

8 inch oak are heavy in full tree form, the hydro axe is usually on a HUGE front end loader if on rubber and mostly put on a D7 frame with an excavator type body for weight control for side hills.....

I ran a Timbco 442 which had a D7 cat undercarriage, and a Roto-saw head that had a capacity for a 22 inch cut and could put about 4 8 inch oak in the jaws that hold the trees before "dumping" in a pile behind the machine. when learning to run the machine I bit into a group of 3 oak growing from the same stump and the middle one was rotten about 10 feet up at about 8 inches and i watched it hit my cab as there was no way to git out of its way, it did not rip any hoses but could have.

homebuilt is how those were invented, but I would caution you that the reasoning the bolt on units are high priced is they are built industrially heavy for a reason.... and yes they have to make a profit to stay in business, though if you look on sites offering used logging machinery, you might be able to pick up a whole machine for a lot less than an addon unit itself.... since the economy is taking a dump still and the housing market is down and the paper market is down too, there is a host of machinery sitting there begging for a new owner to play with it.

just a thought

William
IDaho


----------



## francismilker (Jan 12, 2006)

Up North said:


> Another option would be a saw designed with an orbital motor hydraulic drive. One could build one to go on a loader, or possibly build one on a 3 Pt. Hitch workframe??
> Here are some examples of tree saws:
> http://www.treeshears.com/qwiksaw-fixed/default.htm
> http://www.wikco.com/treesaw.html


I like both of those saws. However, without a skid steer a think one would have a hard time seeing his work. The front end loader makes for some killer blind spots.

What I'm interested in would be to have a pusher bar leaning into the tree to be cut up at about the 10' level while the pinchers are at work on the bottom near the ground. With a forward push against the tree it "should" fall away from you if it's straight and you're on level ground.


----------



## Robotron (Mar 25, 2012)

Arise, ye Zombie thread! 
Those 8” oak trees are 24” in diameter. 13 years old thread and it’s back.


----------



## backwoodsman7 (Mar 22, 2007)

Robotron said:


> Arise, ye Zombie thread!
> Those 8” oak trees are 24” in diameter. 13 years old thread and it’s back.


It's a spammer. Best to just report the spam, and not make a comment that will give the spam wider distribution.

edit: The spam has been removed.


----------



## JRHill02 (Jun 20, 2020)

Robotron said:


> Arise, ye Zombie thread!
> Those 8” oak trees are 24” in diameter. 13 years old thread and it’s back.





backwoodsman7 said:


> It's a spammer. Best to just report the spam, and not make a comment that will give the spam wider distribution.


But still, think about a shear to take an 8" oak. ..."usually on a HUGE front end loader if on rubber and mostly put on a D7 frame...". It breaks my heart to hear of oaks or any other hardwood getting trashed like that. My wood mill is hungry for wood like that but I don't have any. We have oaks 24+" and they have been here since the area was settled. I don't worship trees but those get respect. They will be here long after I'm gone.


----------



## Wellbuilt (Dec 25, 2020)

Up to 8” trees just get pushed over by a excavator .
Pop the roots on one side push the tree down and pull whats left of the stump and fill in the hole .


----------

